

Mantrid, a pure-Python HTTP load balancer, open sourced by Epio - j4mie
http://mantrid.readthedocs.org/

======
shuzchen
Looks cool. But if you want this to be anything more than just a toy, you
really need to focus on the extensibility factor. It'd be great if you could
inherit from some core load balancer object and add in your custom behavior
with just a few lines.

